# Race between ESFP and ENFP: What am I?



## Freedom05 (May 5, 2016)

I feel as though esfp and enfp are very similar and I am unsure as to which I am. I took the test for the first time about 4 months ago and got enfp. Since i have read many of the different websites on a variety of personality types generally those that are either similar or compatible with enfps. In doing this reading I felt there was not much of a difference between esfp and enfp. Both tend to sort of run out at life and embrace it slash breathe it in. I feel that when i get worked up in the flow of life i feel much more aligned with esfps, but at the same time i love deep conversations and especially things like philosophy and psychology and helping other people. I try to understand and endorse those who i consider friends which to some degree creates a boundary around my inner most thoughts and beliefs that few if any have every experienced fully. I have a decent amount of friends spread among a few groups, but within each group i would have 1 or 2 who i consider extra close and with who conversation tends to flow extremely well though often all over the place.

Both seem to apply themselves to me. I tend to like to live in the moment but rarely do. When i do though i tend to do better at the things in my life but eventually hit a barrier in which i need to understand it on a large scale in order to hop the barrier. The sensing being a form of focus. Its almost like a back and forth between sensing and intuition. 

A quick background on me I am a 21 year old university student majoring in Philosophy and Economics, my two biggest hobbies are sports like hockey, basketball, squash, and reading; I tend to speed read and enjoy Philosophy and fantasy books most. I consider loyalty and independence as some of the most important things in life. I hate following as well as leading. I tend to connect with people very easily but can come off as too pushy/impatient at the same time I can also be highly indecicive. I play the piano and enjoy music a great deal. I enjoy working with my mind as well as my hands, great love of puzzles and of Go(a ancient Japanese game similar to chess). I suck at spelling as well lmao. 

I guess what it comes down to is I dont understand the difference between sensing and intuition, they both are just ways to understand the world. One is more or less taking in information and data while the other is based upon impressions. To me they almost feel one and the same though i do tend to be more in my head in terms of understanding. 

I appreciate any and all input. Please do not bash me too much this is my first post on this site and just looking to understand how i work as much as possible. I also apologize about the length of the post. I also must admit i feel very predisposed towards enfp but i fear that it will influence what i see myself as objectively.


----------



## kaboshace (Apr 29, 2016)

Well to me the best way to figure this out is to look at your inferior function. If Ni sounds more like you, than ESFP; if Si sounds more like you, than ENFP!

Ni: Why do I always go back to that idea for the future? Why am I pulled toward an ideal, or a feeling of certainty toward the future? Whenever I feel like my life is out of control, I like to fixate on that one vision of what I want. I am optimistic about the future. I feel it is going to turn out all right. Sometimes, I figure out something out of nowhere… but it’s not often. I kind of hate introspecting, though … it seems a dangerous enterprise. I like things that are symbolic or archetypal… and I come up with some crackpot theories at times. I tend to be a little superstitious. 

Si: I can never find anything, and constantly forget the details of whatever I am working on, so my tax information is always late and in a muddle. I want to be well prepared at work but get bored with doing the research involved. I both hate the idea of traditions and family gatherings and feel like I should value them and participate in them. I’m a bit romantic and nostalgic about the past, and have a sneaking suspicion that I’d like a normal life at some point. I’m good at remembering details, but often it happens long after the incident. I don’t always remember things the way they were. My worry about forgetting things can make me anal about gathering information. I tend to over-prepare.

(I stole this from the Funky MBTI in Fiction tumblr; I think it's the best resource out there!)


----------



## Toroidal (Apr 14, 2016)

ESFP is Donald Trump or Don King. 

" I feel that when i get worked up in the flow of life i feel much more aligned with esfps, but at the same time i love deep conversations and especially things like philosophy and psychology and helping other people."

Sound like an ENFP. ESFP like to have fun but they don't like having deep conversations. 


"I guess what it comes down to is I dont understand the difference between sensing and intuition, they both are just ways to understand the world. One is more or less taking in information and data while the other is based upon impressions. To me they almost feel one and the same though i do tend to be more in my head in terms of understanding. "

Intuition (Ne specifically) is all about possibilities. What ifs; what is the probability this situation will occur. For me it let's me see multiple paths into the future. With regards to people it's about profiling and stereotyping. Nitpicking the words to see the deeper meaning. It's basically reading between the lines.

Sensing (Se specifically) is all about surface level details. It's about the present. The here and now and there are no deeper meaning. People with Se typically use a lot of adjectives or love physical descriptions. 

In an ENFP Ne-Si work together let us profile people. We are very good judges of character and can tell a lot about a person very quickly. Lightning fast. Our downside is ASSUME makes an ASS out of U or ME. When we are right it's biblical but when we are wrong it's disastrous. So we have to be very careful. Ne-Si is like a movie where we only pick up on the differences between frames. 

In an ESFP Se-Ni is like a still picture. They see every little detail, every facial expression, all the sizes and dimensions of an objet or place. This gives ESFPs lighting fast reaction time. They can adapt to situations or people soo fast. By giving up the depth of an ENFP, ESFPs gain a better understanding of their surroundings.

Good example is when Donald Trump said Brussels was a Hellhole before the attacks. I didn't really believe him (because I rely on intuition and past experiences Ne-Si) but he knew and he correctly predicted the terrorist attack. For me, I needed to see the pattern between Paris and Brussels to understand that lack of assimilation is a very important issue.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

Just gonna run out here and tell you that the "ESFPs hate deep conversations" line is bullshit and people who say it don't know ESFPs well enough to comment on this, in my opinion. I've known about 4 other ESFPs now and only one didn't like deep conversations whatsoever/ran from them. We don't necessarily wanna sit around and talk philosophy ALLLL day, but we don't run from it like people seem to say we do unless we're really young/immature or unhealthy. Most people who say ESFPs are shallow have yet to know one well enough to tell or use the unhealthy/dumb examples to create confirmation biases. 

I'm not gonna get too braggy here but I'm intelligent, usually well written, able to hold almost any kind of conversation even with people decades older than I am, and do well in school. People have told me probably 20+ times now that I "have to be an ENFP" because of these things, but I know it's not true because ESFP resonates with who I am far more than ENFP does. This tells me that people have such a strong confirmation bias regarding this area that you won't be able to get a clear picture from anyone but yourself and maybe a few very knowledgeable MBTI scholars that have worked to avoid/free themselves of this bias.

Aside from that, I recommend you look into the socionics descriptions more than the MBTI ones, but it's much more complicated than MBTI is and you may not feel ready to dabble in that yet. All I'll say is that socionics, in my opinion, seems to be a shit ton more accurate and gives a deeper perspective into all of the types, and it's also got far less of a bias toward sensors (therefore giving you a clearer view of the situation should you choose to pursue it). You'll also find that people who know socionics well REALLY know what they're talking about - and interestingly enough, probably because there's less of a bias toward sensors in the socionics community, there're probably about 2-3 times as many sensors there as there are here.


----------



## Toroidal (Apr 14, 2016)

Wild said:


> Just gonna run out here and tell you that the "ESFPs hate deep conversations" line is bullshit and people who say it don't know ESFPs well enough to comment on this, in my opinion. I've known about 4 other ESFPs now and only one didn't like deep conversations whatsoever/ran from them. We don't necessarily wanna sit around and talk philosophy ALLLL day, but we don't run from it like people seem to say we do unless we're really young/immature or unhealthy. Most people who say ESFPs are shallow have yet to know one well enough to tell or use the unhealthy/dumb examples to create confirmation biases.
> 
> I'm not gonna get too braggy here but I'm intelligent, usually well written, able to hold almost any kind of conversation even with people decades older than I am, and do well in school. People have told me probably 20+ times now that I "have to be an ENFP" because of these things, but I know it's not true because ESFP resonates with who I am far more than ENFP does. This tells me that people have such a strong confirmation bias regarding this area that you won't be able to get a clear picture from anyone but yourself and maybe a few very knowledgeable MBTI scholars that have worked to avoid/free themselves of this bias.
> 
> Aside from that, I recommend you look into the socionics descriptions more than the MBTI ones, but it's much more complicated than MBTI is and you may not feel ready to dabble in that yet. All I'll say is that socionics, in my opinion, seems to be a shit ton more accurate and gives a deeper perspective into all of the types, and it's also got far less of a bias toward sensors (therefore giving you a clearer view of the situation should you choose to pursue it). You'll also find that people who know socionics well REALLY know what they're talking about - and interestingly enough, probably because there's less of a bias toward sensors in the socionics community, there're probably about 2-3 times as many sensors there as there are here.


Are you using the functions Se vs Ne to double-check your type? When I am on stage or in front of a crowd or with people I can appear to be very ESFP-like and lots of people believe I am "dumber" than I really am. 

I know 3 ESFPs IRL and then of course Trump from TV. I've had deep conversations with ENTPs, ENFJs, ESTJs, ISTPs, INTJs and more. Never once with an ESFP. Large Se + small Ni and Te just doesn't lead to deep conservations IMO.


----------



## Freedom05 (May 5, 2016)

Thanks everyone greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

Toroidal said:


> Are you using the functions Se vs Ne to double-check your type? When I am on stage or in front of a crowd or with people I can appear to be very ESFP-like and lots of people believe I am "dumber" than I really am.
> 
> I know 3 ESFPs IRL and then of course Trump from TV. I've had deep conversations with ENTPs, ENFJs, ESTJs, ISTPs, INTJs and more. Never once with an ESFP. Large Se + small Ni and Te just doesn't lead to deep conservations IMO.


Yeah, I have. Not only does the Ne-Si style of thinking not match me, it sounds totally alien. My thoughts are very linear and even slow-paced - I never think too fast unless I need to on an exam or something similar. I've also been typed by other people as the Se-subtype of ESFP, which is the one most in line with the "dumb blonde, good performer, entertaining, shallow, crazy" stereotype. And yet I'm a straight-A student in a STEM field :shocked: I do, however, come off as a dumb blonde to people who judge too quickly. This is only because I don't feel a need to look intelligent so I act very laid-back about it; I'd much rather _prove _my intelligence through academic success/what have you.

Trump is a bad example of an ESFP if he even is one (I don't know that much about him but I lean ESTP or ENTJ. Either way, he seems to me to be playing a totally different character than he really is in his speeches). 

"Deep conversations" come in a myriad of flavors - people on this site seem to totally ignore this and just assume that any and all deep conversations have to do with intuition, no matter whether they're academic, speculative, emotional, what have you. Any healthy person with a strong feeling function is easily capable of psychological/emotional types of deep conversations. ESFPs are strong in Fi, which means we, too, have a talent for that sort of stuff. Types like ENTP/ESTP, with low Fe, tend to be bad at deep emotional conversations, or just want nothing to do with it. 

Something not many people realize is that many ESFPs are actually very closed-off people. We can come off as talkative and laid-back, but probably a fourth of my friends are close enough to have a deep idea of who I actually am. We're very similar to INTJs in that respect, but people assume our friendly outward demeanor means that we must be open with who we are, which is false. All other ESFPs I've talked to have been the same in this. ESFPs, like ENFPs (and even INTJs), tend to be naturally sensitive to our deep core being judged. I guess we subconsciously cope with that by hiding the fact that we even have one.

I think you've yet to have any deep conversations with ESFPs for one of two (or both of these) reasons: 1) You have yet to get to know them deeply enough for them to feel comfortable having a deep conversation with you (introverts usually have more luck getting me to open up in this way) or 2) you're typing them ESFP _because _you believe that the ones that don't have deep conversations and act bubbly are ESFP. If you type someone ESFP because they don't have deep conversations with you (as you seem to do judging from the last post), you can't say that ESFPs don't like deep conversations. That's confirmation bias! :frustrating: I've known self-proclaimed ENFPs that tended _away _from deep conversations (or were just listeners) and were very much huge party-goers, and these people get ESFP all the time too.

Either way, the "liking deep conversations" method is a very poor way of typing someone ESFP vs. ENFP. Very poor, and ignorant of the actual functions themselves. Se doesn't at all mean that someone can't have deep conversations, I don't know where people even got that from.


----------



## Toroidal (Apr 14, 2016)

Wild said:


> "My thoughts are very linear and even slow-paced


 Linear thought isn't that common in ESFPs either. ENFPs because of Ne+Te are super unlined but strong Te generally leads to not linear though. Donald Trump is the best example I know of an ESFP and in his rallies it's wild. He goes from idea to idea, topic to topic and goes off topic often. My guess is that you might be Ti. 



Wild said:


> "assume that any and all deep conversations have to do with intuition


 That is true but like I said, I know people can have deep conversations with ISTPs, ISTJs and ESTJs for instance. 



Wild said:


> Any healthy person with a strong feeling function is easily capable of psychological/emotional types of deep conversations. ESFPs are strong in Fi, which means we, too, have a talent for that sort of stuff.


 That's not what Fi does at all. 



Wild said:


> Something not many people realize is that many ESFPs are actually very closed-off people. We can come off as talkative and laid-back, but probably a fourth of my friends are close enough to have a deep idea of who I actually am. We're very similar to INTJs in that respect,


I think you are completely mistyped which also means you are probably mistyping other people. ESFPs are nothing like INTJs and all ESFPs I know are very outgoing social people.

Just based on your writing I get a strong Ti feeling which means Fe too. Since you said Ne-Si doesn't match your thinking then we'll say you are Se-Ni. Together I get *ENFJ*, could be INFJ too



Wild said:


> Se doesn't at all mean that someone can't have deep conversations, I don't know where people even got that from.


Well it's the combination of functions that describes if a personality type is deep or not. Se-dom + Te in an ESFP =/= deep and like I said you are not an ESFP FYI.

Which also makes sense because you won't find an ESFP on an online forum with 500 posts.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Double


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Toroidal said:


> Are you using the functions Se vs Ne to double-check your type? When I am on stage or in front of a crowd or with people I can appear to be very ESFP-like and lots of people believe I am "dumber" than I really am.
> 
> I know 3 ESFPs IRL and then of course Trump from TV. I've had deep conversations with ENTPs, ENFJs, ESTJs, ISTPs, INTJs and more. Never once with an ESFP. Large Se + small Ni and Te just doesn't lead to deep conservations


Sensing bias here... sigh.

Deepest conversations I personally ever had were with an ENTJ and ISFP. I cannot see where you base your reasoning a t all. They were very deep and insightful, despite using Te and Se.

Why would Ne make a person deep and Se shallow? You cannot go and call people dumb based on what ever perceiving function they use...


----------



## Toroidal (Apr 14, 2016)

DOGSOUP said:


> Sensing bias here... sigh.
> 
> Deepest conversations I personally ever had were with an ENTJ and ISFP. I cannot see where you base your reasoning a t all. They were very deep and insightful, despite using Te and Se.
> 
> Why would Ne make a person deep and Se shallow? You cannot go and call people dumb based on what ever perceiving function they use...


I clarified that in my last post. I said, "Well it's the combination of functions that describes if a personality type is deep or not. Se-dom + Te in an ESFP =/= deep"

You are right, it's possible to have deep conversations with an ENFJ, for instance, because the Se gets balanced out with strong Ni.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Toroidal said:


> I clarified that in my last post. I said, "Well it's the combination of functions that describes if a personality type is deep or not. Se-dom + Te in an ESFP =/= deep"
> 
> You are right, it's possible to have deep conversations with an ENFJ, for instance, because the Se gets balanced out with strong Ni.


Can you explain the mechanism of SeTe combo?

What even is this deep convo? Meaning of life? Actually I pretty much hate that stuff. I do not find it meaningful at all.

All introverted functions are deep. All extroverted functions are not. FiNi is deep. Pretty much the essentia of deep, first thing that comes to mind... an artist.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

Toroidal said:


> Linear thought isn't that common in ESFPs either. ENFPs because of Ne+Te are super unlined but strong Te generally leads to not linear though. Donald Trump is the best example I know of an ESFP and in his rallies it's wild. He goes from idea to idea, topic to topic and goes off topic often. My guess is that you might be Ti.
> 
> That is true but like I said, I know people can have deep conversations with ISTPs, ISTJs and ESTJs for instance.
> 
> ...


Dude, I just told you that I'm ESFP. I'm positive of this, I know myself well, people who know me well are ALSO positive of this, and you're going off on this wild tangent trying to retype me as a Ti user (which, by the way, is a dominant function I don't empathize with whatsoever, either). *Do not* argue with me on this, it's been confirmed over and over again, and not up for debate.

I just told you Donald Trump is a poor example of an ESFP, if he even is one. Don't use him as a base for your arguments as to "what an ESFP is like". If you do, I will consider your argument biased beyond being worth reading.

Se-Ni thinking is much more linear than Ne-Si in that Se-Ni doesn't jump from idea to idea in random or chaotic bursts. Our ideas don't branch out into a thousand things the way Ne-Si tends to do. We do sometimes make jumps that people don't understand, but it's with nowhere near the same energy/speed. I know this because I've talked to many other ESFPs as well as ENFPs - there is a distinct difference in linearity of thought.

ESFPs have identical functions to INTJs. My roommate is an INTJ, as is my boyfriend. I have_ nowhere near_ the same strengths that they do, but we are highly similar in our way of thinking/values - which makes sense, since we have IDENTICAL FUNCTIONS :laughing:. You're not understanding what I'm saying about ESFPs being closed off. I'm not saying we're quiet or non-social, but I am saying that what most people see of us, that bubbly outward demeanor, only scratches the surface. This is not only for myself, but other ESFPs I've talked to as well. One can be outgoing, funny, and social without showing the totality of who they are.

The bias in your argument is incredible, to be honest. I'm a good debate, so you shoot for Ti dom? I'm NOTHING like a Ti dom. I've gotten ENFP and ISFP, but never anything as wild as that. I kinda have to applaud you on that one.

Your argument is that you won't find an ESFP on an online forum with 500 posts? I can link you to some other confirmed ESFPs on _this very website_ that have 500 posts or more. That obviously won't change anything though; you'll just say they're not ESFP either, I'm assuming. 

You're literally making generalizations and stating them as fact. That's exactly what you're doing. If someone breaks your idea of what an ESFP is, _even if they're a confirmed ESFP_, as I am, you try to retype them as something totally different. Before you try to help someone out with their type, how about you _not_ do that? It doesn't get any of us anywhere, thanks. 

You seem to have these firm ideals of what an ESFP is like that demonstrate a very poor central understanding of the type. You're trying to type ESFPs based off of the most surface-level, generalized traits that you can possibly find (bubbly, not all that bright, hyper, shallow, etc), while ignoring anything deeper than that about the type. How are you gonna ever understand a type if you refuse to even hear things that conflict with your own shallow view of it?


----------



## Toroidal (Apr 14, 2016)

DOGSOUP said:


> Can you explain the mechanism of SeTe combo?
> 
> What even is this deep convo? Meaning of life? Actually I pretty much hate that stuff. I do not find it meaningful at all.
> 
> All introverted functions are deep. All extroverted functions are not. FiNi is deep. Pretty much the essentia of deep, first thing that comes to mind... an artist.


It all depends on what your definition of deep is. One of my best friends is an ISTP (Ti,Se,Ni) and we can talk about deep conversations such as politics. Se means he picks up surface level details and Ti (or Ni idk) means he has an advanced model in his head of how the world should world. It's a little bit frustrating for me because he doesn't see the possibilities that i see with Ne but this person still comes off very smart and intelligent. 

Se-Te in an ESFP means they are picking up surface level details (Se) then spitting them back out (Te). Here is a great example with Trump.






Ni: "Those tapes are very conclusive. How could anyone be charged?"

Se + Te: "She is grabbing at me. He is acting as an intermediary, News conference was over, it was done, it was finished. etc" Trump is always describing physical things and he is doing so to get to a point. The combination of surface descriptions (Se) in a simple direct manner (Te) is why people often think Trump is stupid or shallow. 

Fi: "You should never settle this case, you should go all the way. I think they have really hurt a very good person. It would be very easy for me to discard people, I don't discard people. I stay with people. I stay with a lot of people who were treated unfairly." It requires very strong Fi to stand your ground even when the entire world is telling you to fire a person because it's easy.

Lewandowski was proven innocent btw


----------



## Toroidal (Apr 14, 2016)

Wild said:


> Dude, I just told you that I'm ESFP. I'm positive of this, I know myself well, people who know me well are ALSO positive of this, and you're going off on this wild tangent trying to retype me as a Ti user (which, by the way, is a dominant function I don't empathize with whatsoever, either). *Do not* argue with me on this, it's been confirmed over and over again, and not up for debate.
> 
> I just told you Donald Trump is a poor example of an ESFP, if he even is one. Don't use him as a base for your arguments as to "what an ESFP is like". If you do, I will consider your argument biased beyond being worth reading.
> 
> ...


You don't write like an ESFP and like i said typically ESFPs wouldn't stay online for 500 posts. So put 1+1 together and you aren't an ESFP. But like I said, the writing is really the most important part. 

"_I've gotten ENFP and ISFP"

_Are you saying that you are using questionnaire tests? You have to use the functions. BTW just look at that response you sent me. It's Ti or Ni (I have difficulty telling the two apart) to the max. You go super super deep--just look how much you wrote--into few main ideas.

You also come off like an Fe user too.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

Toroidal said:


> You don't write like an ESFP and like i said typically ESFPs wouldn't stay online for 500 posts. So put 1+1 together and you aren't an ESFP. But like I said, the writing is really the most important part.
> 
> "_I've gotten ENFP and ISFP"
> 
> _Are you saying that you are using questionnaire tests? You have to use the functions. BTW just look at that response you sent me. It's Ti or Ni (I have difficulty telling the two apart) to the max. You go super super deep--just look how much you wrote--into few main ideas.


I am neither a Ti nor Ni Dom. I'm able to write like your idea of one writes, but that doesn't make me one. I've gotten ISFP and ENFP from other people, I haven't used a questionnaire in years. I've been typed by friends and through interviews with typology experts as ESFP consistently; sometimes I get ENFP or ISFP from these people, but usually not. I'm "smart" for an ESFP perhaps, but people shouldn't use that as a disqualifier. 

My 500 posts are also over the course of, like, a year and a half to two years. It really shouldn't be that surprising that I'm able to accumulate like 1-2 posts a day; it's not like ESFPs don't ever use the Internet. Everyone does.

I know you might be convinced that I'm something else, but I just don't know what to tell you other than you're wrong. There's no reason for me to cling to a type that I don't know is my own; I'm positive of mine. I'm one of the most consistently typed people I know, and ESFP is the only type that resonates with me. That's why I think you should debunk some of your views on ESFPs - because there are ESFPs like me out there (and they're not all that rare), yet you type people based off of shallow criteria, which causes you to think that because someone can write eloquently, for example, or have a deep conversation, they can't be ESFP. Just no.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

@Freedom05 - For the love of frijole, don't use stereotypes/type descriptions when you're trying to type yourself, or base level observations. Take them all with a pinch of salt, everything you read. A lot of them time, those are wrong. Every single person uses the functions in a different way from another person of that type. It's atypical to think of every single ENFJ as a super-idealistic, fluffy, dreamy, unrealistic, people pleasing robot who seeks others' approval from their good deeds and is a doormat in the same way that it's atypical to think of every single ESFP as a dumb, impulsive, basic jock/bimbo. 

Honestly, I think the whole N/S smart/dumb thing is a load of shit. I have met many dumb N types who can't use their functions for jack, and some S types who are some of the most intelligent people out there. You are you, and as long as you're confident in using your functions and want to strengthen them/learn more about them, then it shouldn't matter if you're an ESFP, ENFP etc. Once you break those walls you've put up, and the images you've built of each type, then you're free to experience Typology with an open mind, and enjoy learning about yourself and others. 

For a long time, I thought I was an ESTP because I wasn't like the stereotypical ENFJ. I wasn't as fluffy, as kind, as dreamy or even as idealistic as a good few them, but as time went by, I learned a lot about the different types, and how each person can differ within each type because I approached things with an open mind and was ready to learn freely. 

I'm not acusing you of anything, but I do think that there's no need to rush into things, and try pin yourself down with a 'best fit' type as soon as possible. You'll usually find that things aren't like you think they are in terms of thw typology world. 
Take your time, relax, read some threads and make some new friends. 
Enjoy your experience here. 
I wish you the best of luck finding the type that fits you best. 

If you ever want to chat about anything, I'm just a PM away.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Toroidal said:


> You don't write like an ESFP and like i said typically ESFPs wouldn't stay online for 500 posts. So put 1+1 together and you aren't an ESFP. But like I said, the writing is really the most important part.


For someone who thinks ESFPs are shallow, you speak like someone with a really shallow approach to typology. I know a real Se-Fi on here who has 3000 posts and joined in 2012. She could run rings around you with her knowledge and understanding of typology.

It's people like you that cause real ESFPs to not want to take part on forums like this. Because you stereotype and discriminate.


----------



## Toroidal (Apr 14, 2016)

edit


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

Toroidal said:


> @_mistakenforstranger_ get in here and type @_Wild_ please
> 
> I get a ton of Fe from her writing and Ti or Ni. Little Se or Si. My gut instinct is INFJ maybe ENFJ. What do you think? She won't believe anything I say so I need someone else to collaborate my opinion.
> @_mistakenforstranger_


----------

